# How To Get Deactivated In a Few Easy Steps



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.

I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.

I do not know how many total or different flags need to be set in order to cause a deactivation event, but it would seem that the number is very low when associated with an airport.

*SPECIFIC ACTIVITIES THAT SET FLAGS
*
Some of these should be common sense, as they are obviously fraud. Others have many innocent causes, yet appear to set flags nonetheless. This is by no means a complete list, but it is all the information I have gathered to date:

Since Uber is unwilling to educate drivers on specific activities - many of which seem innocent - I offer this as a precautionary list. This is mainly intended to cover those things that are not fully spelled out by Uber as prohibited, i.e. the "secret rules".

*LOCATION FRAUD*

Spoofing location using a hack or GPS spoofing app, this is obvious fraud and only a criminal does this.
Disabling GPS or Location Services while Uber app is open, even in background. Note that if you OPEN the app even *without going online* it will sense GPS is off and flag. Note also, never install the Uber Driver app on a device with no real GPS, it will also detect this and treat it as fraud.
Going into AIRPLANE MODE while online with Uber, especially if in a queue. Even if you have connectivity problems and support suggests airplane mode, be cautious. Airplane mode sets a flag.
*ONLINE MODE/SURGE FRAUD:*

Going online when a surge starts
Going offline when a surge ends
Doing either of these while anywhere in an airport assignment area is especially bad, meaning the entire area, not just the holding lot. This is particularly troublesome for drivers as Uber does not even show the queue area on the app, and some airports like SNA the queue is all over the place.
Being online but not accepting rides. While Uber publicly states that drivers won't be deactivated for not accepting rides, if you keep going online but hitting no thanks till you get a ride you want, it's considered gaming fraud, alternately referred to as "being online for a purpose other than accepting a ride". It does not matter if you "intend" to accept a ride at some point. And again, while you might not be deactivated SOLELY for this, it's a flag that, in connection with other flags, will lead to an audit and deactivation.
*CANCELATION/QUEUE FRAUD:*

If you accept the third ping (after saying _no thanks _to the two previous pings) and _then cancel, THIS IS A HUGE RED FLAG._ Never ever do this, even if you accepted by accident. Especially in a queue. If you accept the third ping to avoid getting a timeout and kicked offline, and then cancel that ride, then bingo you hit the red flag jackpot.
Accepting then not moving, waiting for a cancel by the system or passenger
Accepting then calling the passenger and asking for a cancel, especially if you ask destination - note that in this case the passenger may become suitably annoyed to file a complaint with support, and this will trigger an audit of your account.
*All cancellations count against you, including No Shows*. Use extreme caution when cancelling.
Canceling as a no show after the 5 minute UberX timer has fully elapsed counts against you the smallest amount, but too many of these can _STILL_ lead to deactivation.
Cancelling for any other reason including "do not charge rider" count against you more. I personally used this when I have an app problem, such as when I hit _no thanks _but the ride is accepted anyway, or when I accept a surge ride but the information screen shows its not actually a surge. Doesn't matter your intent. Cancellations other than _No Show after the 5 minute timer,_ count against you in a bad way.

*INNOCENT MISTAKES
*
I never do ANY fraud, and in fact have been a vocal opponent of dishonest drivers here and elsewhere. BUT

It should be obvious to experienced drivers that there are plenty of innocent reasons for most of these issues that raise flags. The fact that Uber keeps these specific acts secret, and then just deactivates drivers with no warning, nor explanation, nor probation or opportunity to explain just shows what a totally corrupt and uncaring organization they are. Take heed. They don't care how good of a driver you are so long as you are above a 4.6. They know they have plenty of ants, and they don't care about customer service (as evidenced by the many passengers I take that tell me the horror stories they encountered with other drivers).

*SOME THINGS I DID*

As I went over my thoughts of the last few months trying to figure out what/how I caused flags and became deactivated at LAX, these are what I can think of, which I thought innocent or at least seemed so:

*1) *I bought a Kindle FIRE tablet, because it was cheap - it has no built in GPS, nevertheless I installed the Uber Driver app so I could review my earnings on a larger screen than my phone. BAD IDEA. I discovered this was a bad idea TODAY, when I heard that the new app was available on Android and I wanted to look at it... Well I tried to open my Uber Driver app on the Kindle and BAMMMO I get this "UNAUTHORIZED" message and suddenly the app quits, then I look on my phone and I have a new message for support that my InstantPay is deactivated.

WOW. Okay, so do not EVER install the app on a machine with no GPS, and Never ever turn off location services.

*2) *After doing the rush hour quest, I'd head to LAX. I'd get in queue, usually on 96th st, and wait. If the surge ended before I got a ride, I'd go off line and head to Carls or McDonalds and take a meal break. I'd usually do the drive thru and go back to 96th st and eat. While on this break if I saw a surge forming I'd go online, finish my dinner quicky and prepare for a ride.

Well, UBER calls this surge gaming. They seem too feel that they alone can say when you can or cannot go online or offline. If you go online when it's surging, or go offline when it isn't, even if it's to take a break, you are breaking one of their precious secret rules. A rule I might add that is not listed anywhere in the TOS.

This goes for bathroom breaks as well.

*2b)* ALSO, I'd be online with Lyft, see that Uber started to surge, and then go online with Uber. Despite the fact that we are supposed to be able to use both platforms, still the fact remains that if you go online while it is surging, they flag it as surge gaming. Period.

*2c)* I'm not sure how this plays into not accepting ride after ride, as after three pings you get kicked offline. Then you'll go back online. I imagine this causes a lot of flags too. Sometimes I'd say no thanks to a dozen rides. Pool. 4.1 rating. 25 minutes to terminal at base rate. How is any self respecting driver supposed to accept shit rides like those?

*3) *As I mentioned above, there are certainly legitimate reasons to cancel a ride the than a No Show. As far as I'm concerned if I hit _No Thanks,_ but the Uber app shoves a bad ride down my throat, I have every right to cancel. Such incidents include seeing an UberX ride, but then on the info screen seeing it is actually Pool, or seeing a surge, and then seeing it is actually not surge. Or even hitting accept by accident, if you cancel immediately it should be no harm/no foul.

There is an occasion where I accidentally accepted a rider on a third ping, but on the info screen I saw they were a 4.2, not a 4.7 that I thought - so I cancelled. I got another ride from a. 4.9 within seconds and I completed that one.

An innocent mistake? As far as Uber is concerned I'm the arch enemy. Hardly a "partner".

*4) *Taking the fastest route. As an extreme example, I had a ride from Santa Monica to Hollywood at 10PM on a Friday. The Uber app showed surface streets the whole way and a 54 minute trip. I know LA, and the Google Maps showed 405-101 was clear and faster, so I took that route and got the passenger there in 34 minutes. Literally saving 20 minutes of trip time. There was no fare recalculation, and because of a boost uber actually was -14 cents on the ride. The passenger was thrilled to be there so fast, I was thrilled to have been paid a bit more. Uber ws less thrilled I suppose.

The real problem though is with the way Uber handles routes and the upfront pricing scam they use with passengers.​
*
ADDENDUM*

Uber meanwhile is over-charging passengers and scamming _THEM_. Here is the best illustration:

One morning at 10AM I got a ping from a Hollywood hotel. I took them to LAX using the standard 101-110 express-105 route. Then at LAX I got a rematch BACK TO THE SAME HOTEL. Well, I took the same route back - 105-110 express-101.

Both trips were the same distance and time.
I got paid the *same $22 *on both trips.
On the one _TO_ LAX, the passenger *paid $31.*
On the one _FROM_ LAX the passenger *paid $42.*​Where's the fraud? Oh, it's Uber...


----------



## TheNoobinator (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeez where you get this info


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Featured Thread!!!!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

TheNoobinator said:


> Jeez where you get this info


Discussions with support, discussions with other drivers, reviewing my trip history, etc.

And as stated, I've never done anything that any reasonable person would consider wrong. But some secret rules are easy to break accidentally.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


​
EVERYONE i know has done all of these things except fake GPS, and about 50% have tried fake GPS apps

Most of these people are still LAX surging today...

The ONLY thing I've known people to do differently is NOT using "no thanks", it is generally believed that:

1) during non-surge pingage, creating any and ALL delays is highly preferable (plus most people avoid getting pinged without surge in one way or another)
2) during surge, it is DOUBLY necessary to create any and ALL possible delays (until you get a desirable ping), the hope here is that it extends the surge by leaving more paxholes hanging

PS ...are you SURE you didn't by chance get a highly lucrative job offer for a salaried position at one Raiser LLC??
*
Kinda sounds like you're pushing the party line, HARD... just via intimidation rather than koolaid.

Also, it is JUST lax deactivation, and for non-XL/Select types, Uber @ LAX w/o surge gaming is supremely pointless, so the recommendation seems to be "keep doing what you're doing....if it happens, oh well, surge in - Lyft out it is"*

And if you didn't, well, sounds like you caught some rando complaint possibly not even aimed at you by a disgruntled paxhole, and got the short straw, courtesy of a bot or a Rajeev with a quota to deactivate


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> EVERYONE i know has done all of these things except fake GPS, and about 50% have tried fake GPS apps
> 
> Most of these people are still LAX surging today...
> 
> ...


No dude, I don't work for Raiser/Uber. I have just been tying to figure out how or why I got deactivated from LAX.

I am guessing that they are cracking down harder at the moment. Several other drivers got surprise deactivations who don't know tricks. And to be clear I do not do the things listed, only those I mention in my "innocent mistakes" section.

I do not work for Uber, and at the moment I consider them a completely contemptible organization. They are letting people blatantly cheat the system and deactivate me for no reason they will tell me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok, I feel you... been there done that got the Tshirt(s)

Just saying, in that case recommend that people do Uber In / Lyft Out for a week or two... but don't tell em to abandon doing the ONLY things that make LAX worthwhile



PS btw, regarding going offline in queue area: that's BS, because most people in the assignment area have TWO apps, and Lyft pings faster because they suppress harder and there's more base getting turned down for the umpteenth time bouncing around... so PLENTY of ants go offline on Fuber and march off to pick up Lyft trash


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> PS btw, regarding going offline in queue area: that's BS, because most people in the assignment area have TWO apps, and Lyft pings faster because they suppress harder and there's more base getting turned down for the umpteenth time bouncing around... so PLENTY of ants go offline on Fuber and march off to pick up Lyft trash


Yes, and I told support exactly this as I go online/offline with lyft, back and forth. She stated in no uncertain terms that if you go online when it is surging and go offline when it is not, it is flagged as surge gaming. switching between Lyft or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well small wonder it surges so much, if they're trying so damn hard to NOT have available drivers (by excluding or firing them)



PS are you sure she wasn't just talking out of her azz?? Maybe she really has no clue and doesn't FEEL like bothering to find out


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't think that there's fraud either way.

What Uber does to pax at LAX is more like profiteering or price gouging. What Uber does to X drivers at LAX is more like bait and switch (show high surge and take it away) and if you're not stupid enough to fall for it, you get deactivated.

IMO, Uber is worse now than in the TK era. We didn't get tips in the TK era, but Uber saw the tips and realized that people were tipping, and Uber could charge more via upfront pricing. Usually, the only times I get tips are when I clean up a mess a passenger made, or give them some bartender-like advice that is appreciated, or someone uses some bags that I keep around for vomit. They're usually not for a freaking gratuity.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Well small wonder it surges so much, if they're trying so damn hard to NOT have available drivers (by excluding or firing them)
> PS are you sure she wasn't just talking out of her azz?? Maybe she really has no clue and doesn't FEEL like bothering to find out


This particular rep has been there 4 years. Dunno, but I assume she it reiterating policy.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> This particular rep has been there 4 years. Dunno, but I assume she it reiterating policy.


It's Uber & Lyft policy to intimidate ants into taking base rides whenever the opportunity arises...

So she IS following policy. To spook you and hopefully you tell all your buddies...


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> So she IS following policy. To spook you and hopefully you tell all your buddies...


Believe me, I don't care anymore - I am reporting all this because I lost LAX pickups with no warning and no recourse. I'm pissed.


----------



## yomomma (Aug 31, 2017)

Adieu said:


> It's Uber & Lyft policy to intimidate ants into taking base rides whenever the opportunity arises...
> 
> So she IS following policy. To spook you and hopefully you tell all your buddies...


It is not base rides they want you to take; they don't want drivers hanging out gaming the surge or shooting the shit.

They want you to go in, take the ping and go out...next.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I never do ANY fraud, and in fact have been a vocal opponent of dishonest drivers here and elsewhere.


And look how you were rewarded for you honesty.



DrivingForYou said:


> I never do ANY fraud, and in fact have been a vocal opponent of dishonest drivers here and elsewhere.


And look how you were rewarded for you honesty.


----------



## Fuber101 (May 19, 2017)

How long have you been a driver? I’ve been a driver for over 3 years and I know they don’t like when I do most of the things on your list but haven’t been deactivated. I’ve been deactivated 3 times for cancelations, I was pissed and did a ridiculous amount of canceling for 3 weeks when uber was first screwing with the surge... anyway, my point is, I wounder if uber screws with newer drivers because of the newer user agreements.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Fuber101 said:


> How long have you been a driver? I've been a driver for over 3 years and I know they don't like when I do most of the things on your list but haven't been deactivated. I've been deactivated 3 times for cancelations, I was pissed and did a ridiculous amount of canceling for 3 weeks when uber was first screwing with the surge... anyway, my point is, I wounder if uber screws with newer drivers because of the newer user agreements.


Maybe. I've been on Uber for 6 months and 1,600 rides. On Lyft longer and 1,200 rides there. Never had any problems on Lyft.

You say you were deactivated three times? How did you get REactivated??


----------



## yomomma (Aug 31, 2017)

Fuber101 said:


> How long have you been a driver? I've been a driver for over 3 years and I know they don't like when I do most of the things on your list but haven't been deactivated. I've been deactivated 3 times for cancelations, I was pissed and did a ridiculous amount of canceling for 3 weeks when uber was first screwing with the surge... anyway, my point is, I wounder if uber screws with newer drivers because of the newer user agreements.


Keep doing what you are doing at LAX and you will get deactivated. It seems pretty clear to me that LAX is too dangerous to play games.


----------



## Uber7654 (Jun 30, 2016)

If going on and offline is fraud almost everyone should be deactivated. They created the surge game. We are just playing the game. Smh


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

Well...if Uber is defending a dynamic pricing model then they can't and shouldn't blame the driver APPLYING that dynamic to their business model.

If we are independent contractors, we should have the freedom to choose the price range we are willing to work.

In the end, Uber is the one who is doing the arbitrage here and it's to our will to take it or leave it, meaning declining or going offline.

If a customer rep is telling me that Uber can do this but we cannot, then it deems another employee vs an ic lawsuit.



DrivingForYou said:


> Yes, and I told support exactly this as I go online/offline with lyft, back and forth. She stated in no uncertain terms that if you go online when it is surging and go offline when it is not, it is flagged as surge gaming. switching between Lyft or not is irrelevant.


Also, I would lawyer up and subpoena them if I were you. They may not tell you why, but they will have to if a lawyer demands it.

At least, not stating any reason to deactivate your access to LAX is borderline illegal.


----------



## yomomma (Aug 31, 2017)

Get a bunch of minority drivers that have been deactivated at LAX and file for discrimination.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Dec 3, 2016)

Great info, but I doubt they diactivate you if you turn off location services OR take only surge rides. I do both for the past ~8 months as I refuse to drive base. 90% of the time Uber delivers what is showing on the map (the surge multiplier), they perfectly know who you are and what your driving habits are. I go offline if they reduce the surge multiplier because I don’t want to feel like azz after checking the ride detail with their +40% cut. 
It’s your phone and you can do whatever hell you want with it “when you’re not on a trip”. Turn it off, go on AP mode or crash it!

They should deactivate the drivers that cheat the GPS or their current location, the ones that cancel a lot or have horrible rating/complains, but when you’re online (where you suppose to be), it shouldn’t cause any problems. Also, when you accept a ride, deliver! 

I belive deactivation comes with high rate of cancelations, playing the GPS game (I never understood why someone should ever do this btw), multiple/constant complains from the riders and airport nasty games some drivers play. 

4,800 rides here with 4.97 rating and over 90% of the last ~2,000 rides were surge rides only except DF. I’ve never had any issues or dealt with warnings/punishments of any kind. 

Not talking about your case, but it’s the combination of different issues that sets red flag on your driver account.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Johnny Walker said:


> Great info, but I doubt they diactivate you if you turn off location services OR take only surge rides. I do both for the past ~8 months as I refuse to drive base. 90% of the time Uber delivers what is showing on the map (the surge multiplier), they perfectly know who you are and what your driving habits are. I go offline if they reduce the surge multiplier because I don't want to feel like azz after checking the ride detail with their +40% cut.
> It's your phone and you can do whatever hell you want with it "when you're not on a trip". Turn it off, go on AP mode or crash it!
> 
> They should deactivate the drivers that cheat the GPS or their current location, the ones that cancel a lot or have horrible rating/complains, but when you're online (where you suppose to be), it shouldn't cause any problems. Also, when you accept a ride, deliver!
> ...


Well I am then completely baffled. I am repeating what SUPPORT told me, going online during surge was one.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Dec 3, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Well I am then completely baffled. I am repeating what SUPPORT told me, going online during surge was one.


I forgot to mention I never pick up at LAX and I don't even know where the new pig pen is. I'm out on the streets and I only take surge rides with my location services off after every single ride. 
Don't let this to bother you, I know you feel disappointed. Just take a few days off, change some tactics and hit the road fresh


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Johnny Walker said:


> I forgot to mention I never pick up at LAX and I don't even know where the new pig pen is. I'm out on the streets and I only take surge rides with my location services off after every single ride.
> Don't let this to bother you, I know you feel disappointed. Just take a few days off, change some tactics and hit the road fresh


Okay, what I am discussing is mostly VERY SPECIFIC to LAX and airports. I was deactivated from LAX, not the platform as a whole.


----------



## UberDrue (May 3, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Believe me, I don't care anymore - I am reporting all this because I lost LAX pickups with no warning and no recourse. I'm pissed.


Consider yourself lucky if you are not a Marfia member and banned from pick-ups... You were not going to make money... That Hollywood Hotel example also shows you drive base to and from LAX - you are an Ant my friend... Less driving for you the better...


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberDrue said:


> Consider yourself lucky if you are not a Marfia member and banned from pick-ups... You were not going to make money... That Hollywood Hotel example shows you drive base to and from LAX - you are an Ant my friend... Less driving for you the better...


That was during the mid-day with no traffic in a vehicle with an operating cost of 25 cents a mile.

It was one block to the hotel for the initial pickup, and a block to the next terminal - so the total dead miles were 0.1 (two blocks). 50 miles round trip on expressways. Total time was 90 minutes.

Gross was $44. Operating cost was $12.50 (includes depreciation). Net was $31.50, hourly net was $21, (of which only $17 gets taxed.)

My target is $20/hr net. This was a positive ride.

Base rides can be profitable, the key is eliminating deadmiles. Also, push for tips. A tip makes it like a surge ride.


----------



## Fuber101 (May 19, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Maybe. I've been on Uber for 6 months and 1,600 rides. On Lyft longer and 1,200 rides there. Never had any problems on Lyft.
> 
> You say you were deactivated three times? How did you get REactivated??


I explained to them how it was Ubers fault I had to cancel, destination filter going the wrong direction or I'd screen shot when I was in the middle of a big surge but uber would send me rides far out side the surge... stuff like that. Also said I would sue them if they didn't reactivate me, I'm an older driver so I'm opped out of arbitration. I was always back on like with in an hour of emailing/talking to support. Lol



yomomma said:


> Keep doing what you are doing at LAX and you will get deactivated. It seems pretty clear to me that LAX is too dangerous to play games.


I still won't pick up rides at lax with out a surge but I don't cancel like I used too... that's how I was deactivated the first time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Well small wonder it surges so much, if they're trying so damn hard to NOT have available drivers (by excluding or firing them)
> 
> PS are you sure she wasn't just talking out of her azz?? Maybe she really has no clue and doesn't FEEL like bothering to find out


I don't think the front line support folks know ANYTHING about the behind the scene machinations at Uber. I'm sure the higher levels treat them like mushrooms. They're just telling you what they think or what they think you want to hear, most likely.

Inwou


Uber7654 said:


> If going on and offline is fraud almost everyone should be deactivated. They created the surge game. We are just playing the game. Smh


I'd have been gone LITERALLY years ago.


----------



## Lr_fcb (Nov 29, 2016)

This is a big *%* tread, maybe i read it later


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

*1) *I bought a Kindle FIRE tablet, because it was cheap - it has no built in GPS, nevertheless I installed the Uber Driver app so I could review my earnings on a larger screen than my phone. BAD IDEA. I discovered this was a bad idea TODAY, when I heard that the new app was available on Android and I wanted to look at it... Well I tried to open my Uber Driver app on the Kindle and BAMMMO I get this "UNAUTHORIZED" message and suddenly the app quits, then I look on my phone and I have a new message for support that my InstantPay is deactivated.

Great well researched post full of good info..

For this point they are probably looking for GPS as well as a SIM card to ensure the app is running on an actual phone and not on Blue Stacks or other Android emulator.​


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Not a sim. But definitely a device id registered as having a gps.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> Featured Thread!!!!


Yes this absolutely should be Featured.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yomomma said:


> Get a bunch of minority drivers that have been deactivated at LAX and file for discrimination.


Can I join???

I'm approximately 1/64 Black Haitian and just deactivated-deactivated, sans mention of LAX????


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I have both the Driver and Rider Uber Apps on my iPad mini. No GPS/cellular, just WiFi. Use it for the larger screen sometimes and to check out iOS Uber versions. Never had an Uber Problem.

Your Amazon Fire Tablet runs Amazon Fire (Android flavor) Apps but without a mod/hack, you can not load Play Store Android Apps (Google how to do this). You will get an error message on Fire Tablet otherwise (great little cheap tablet though when on sale).

I think Uber f'd up. They tracked Uber Drivers for "whatever reason" and you got put in the Sin Bin (aka Sheeeet Listed). No arbitration, no reviewing data/reasons with Drivers, no Driver Handbook that clearly states how deactivation process works (just because Uber doesnt have to), just Uber being Uber.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


Brah, That's way too much work man. If you want to get deactivated, just go to a hub and go crazy. Flip tables and chairs, cuss them out. No need to employ all these fancy tricks and games. Just go beat some @$$ down at the hub.


----------



## lyftonlyfulltime (Nov 29, 2017)

If your not a perfect ant you will risk getting deactivated. "self respecting driver"???.........self respecting drivers leave Uber and Lyft........we have to......sooner or later.......seriously.....this game will kill self esteem......the truth about rideshare in LA, 2018 is ugly and dirty......ignorance is bliss


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I would spend your time and effort to
- write, email, walk into the LAX Office that handles taxi, TCP, Uber/Lyfy TNCe
- write/email call CPUC
- write/email call LA city agency

Just say. I drive Uber. I don't cheat or do anything to fraud the process. I follow all LAX TNC and Uber Terms of Service. Uber has banned be from LAX Pick Ups without an Arbitration or Driver Review Process that clearly proves how they determined why I was banned from LAX Pick Ups.

What can you do to assist Drivers like me?

No guessing "why", no long list of "maybes". Just focus on , "I follow ALL Rules. Uber banned me from LAX. Uber has no Review / Arbitration Process. Can you help me and all the other Drivers Uber Arbitrarily Bans from LAX."

The personal problem is about DrivingForYou . But the big picture is that Uber AND Lyft Sheeeet on Drivers "just because they can".


----------



## MichaelScott (Apr 3, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


Will this be available on a flyer anytime soon?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

pismire said:


> Brah, That's way too much work man. If you want to get deactivated, just go to a hub and go crazy. Flip tables and chairs, cuss them out. No need to employ all these fancy tricks and games. Just go beat some @$$ down at the hub.


Seriously??!! One more to Ignore.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SCdave said:


> I would spend your time and effort to
> - write, email, walk into the LAX Office that handles taxi, TCP, Uber/Lyfy TNCe
> - write/email call CPUC
> - write/email call LA city agency
> ...


While. I am not an attorney I do have some legal background and I know ow how to write motions and complaints. Not to mention my prior work as a broadcast journalist... As I me toned I'm working on next steps, and CPUC is part of that.


----------



## Dwyck (Dec 27, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


So in other words, donot cancel near LAX?


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

dkcs said:


> For this point they are probably looking for GPS as well as a SIM card to ensure the app is running on an actual phone and not on Blue Stacks or other Android emulator.
> ​


I've been running without a sim since day one on my slave device. My hotspot has gone dead many many many times. The nature of how cell towers are placed at LAX means hundreds of dropped signals for anyone working LAX daily. Verifying device would more likely be done checking "device id" or imei but spoofing the first is easier than spoofing GPS. Spoofing both is easier if you run bluestacks or another emulator.

I deeply sympathize with OPs position and everyone else that gets caught up in this. I also appreciate the time OP invested in trying to decipher the LAX black box. But, most of that list is purely speculation, just the way Uber wants it to be. Clearly defined rules facilitate the development of exploits. Exploits will be found anyways but concrete rules make it easy af for anyone familiar with funding exploits.

Further, as Adieu pointed out, everyone is doing every single thing listed. He put to words what many other LAXperts here were already thinking.

For all we know, Uber is just enforcing unwritten rules that LAX has tasked them with. Don't misconstrue anything I'm saying as condoning what is happening. I sympathize with you OP and realize that just as likely could have been me and very well might be me next time I'm there.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes...


I can confirm most of this in Minneapolis. I'm shocked by what I'm seeing. I do a lot of "surge gaming", turning down bad rides, waiting for surge to start before going online, taking a break when a surge ends (when •else• would a driver take a break?!). I get HAMMERED for this by both Uber and Lyft, especially Lyft. I haven't been deactivated yet except for very short periods after I've ignored or rejected too many ride requests.

Example:

I'm driving after a huge snow storm that ends right before morning rush hour. Traffic is at a near-standstill everywhere. I'm in the middle of a huge 3x+ surge zone that would take me 60 minutes or more to go from center to edge. I get three or four requests for non-surge trips where the rider is 25+ minutes away under normal circumstances, but 50+ actual minutes away. Why on Earth would a driver accept one of these rides? In those circumstances, •every• ride should be a surge. Even riders I've discussed this with think all rides should be at surge pricing in these circumstances.

A driver needs incentive to service those far-away riders. The current "long pickup" incentives of about $1-$3 are not enough. If these ride offers keep happening, I go offline and don't drive for awhile because my profit will be small or non-existent - not worth the extra miles on the car. This same tactic happens even during non-extraordinary busy times. And both Uber and Lyft hold a grudge for days by giving shitty rides afterward, I assume by using acceptance rate as an excuse.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


Soooo none of this is true. Sorry you're paranoid

I keep the app on all the time on my iPad to watch it. They never said a word and it don't have gps


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Soooo none of this is true. Sorry you're paranoid
> 
> I keep the app on all the time on my iPad to watch it. They never said a word and it don't have gps


Welcome to the Los Angeles CA specific board. Where the rules in Los Angeles CA are discussed by people who have to drive around them. Now go be ignorant in your own town and leave us alone.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Soooo none of this is true. Sorry you're paranoid
> 
> I keep the app on all the time on my iPad to watch it. They never said a word and it don't have gps


IPads have GPS.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> IPads have GPS.


Shhhhhhhhh. Don't engage the crazy snowbound cat lady.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Welcome to the Los Angeles CA specific board. Where the rules in Los Angeles CA are discussed by people who have to drive around them. Now go be ignorant in your own town and leave us alone.


 Not only that but IPads have GPS in them, LOL. My Kindle fires does not, plus my kindle is using a non-standard version of Android.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Slim Shady said:


> At least, not stating any reason to deactivate your access to LAX is borderline illegal.


What is the legal theory here, in light of the contract and the law?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> What is the legal theory here, in light of the contract and the law?


Looking into this. Some things like them enforcing when you can or cannot go online or offline would seem to fully violate the independent contractor status of drivers, in the same way that acceptance rate does.

Uber stated to me directly that if you go online when it is surging, they consider that surge gaming fraud. I'm sure a court of law would find this an invalid argument on Uber's part..


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

For me I just drove everyone surge or not because Uber gives me $160 Quest incentive weekly. But my acceptance rating can fluctuate.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hopefully alot of ants will read the section about online mode/surge fraud and believe it is true lol. More good rides for those of us that have done this all day long every day for years!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> Hopefully alot of ants will read the section about online mode/surge fraud and believe it is true lol. More good rides for those of us that have done this all day long every day for years!


Actually if they accept base fares it will mean less surge. Surge only happens when base fares are not being taken.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Actually if they accept base fares it will mean less surge. Surge only happens when base fares are not being taken.


A surge can happen at any time for any made up or real reason Uber feels like it in my experience. The more drivers that are willing to take the first thing that comes their way the better in my book.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Uber stated to me directly that if you go online when it is surging, they consider that surge gaming fraud. I'm sure a court of law would find this an invalid argument on Uber's part..


I do that as often as I can but never did it at LAX.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I do that as often as I can but never did it at LAX.


I don't think they can enforce it anywhere outside of a TNC assignment area. But it seems to be enforced at LAX, SNA and who knows where else.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

A few of these seem like Uber's talking points


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Walk into a green-light hub, stap a bunch of confetti bottles on your body that resemble sticks of TNT and yell al akhbar!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> A few of these seem like Uber's talking points


Maybe. I was trying to be complete.


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

This is all bs I’m doing doing all the things you say not to do for 4 years with no warnings from uber


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> *SPECIFIC ACTIVITIES THAT SET FLAGS*


Lots and lots of guesswork here in this section. I do many of the things you claim set flags yet I have been Ubering 4 years and am still a "partner".

Also, you are a little hazy on the meaning of fraud.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

uber1987 said:


> This is all bs I'm doing doing all the things you say not to do for 4 years with no warnings from uber


Just because you're okay so far doesn't mean you're off the hook.

A lot of people are smokers but not all of them get cancer.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lots and lots of guesswork here in this section. I do many of the things you claim set flags yet I have been Ubering 4 years and am still a "partner".
> 
> Also, you are a little hazy on the meaning of fraud.


Do you do these things within the LAX TNC assignment area, or other airport assignment area?

To be clear, this is about deactivation from airports, not necessarily the platform as a whole. And this isn't guesswork, these are statements mainly from support.

I'm not the one "_hazy on the meaning of fraud_" that would be Uber. They are calling the things I listed as fraud on their platform.


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

Slim Shady said:


> Just because you're okay so far doesn't mean you're off the hook.
> 
> A lot of people are smokers but not all of them get cancer.


I will keep doing it. I'm as slick as snake and as smart as a donkey.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I'm not the one "_hazy on the meaning of fraud_" that would be Uber. They are calling the things I listed as fraud on their platform.


I see. In that case, changing

*LOCATION FRAUD*

for

*ALLEGED LOCATION FRAUD*

etc would make it clear that Uber is the one making these claims.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see. In that case, changing
> *LOCATION FRAUD*
> for
> *ALLEGED LOCATION FRAUD*
> etc would make it clear that Uber is the one making these claims.


Jeeze you sound like my editor at the last news organization I wrote for.

I suppose it might have been more clear if I said "_UBER STATES AS LOCATION FRAUD_" or something but it's too late I can't edit the article any further.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Getting Deactivated from the Uber platform takes some work. Having LAX privileges revoked is another matter. There has been lots of games and scams that have gone on at LAX over the years, by Drivers.

That said, Uber has a vested interest in LAX, in that it is watched closely by many government agencies, and they do not want passenger complaints to cause them to be restricted or lose access there. Anyone of us could lose LAX access at any given moment, if Uber suspects any sort of 'gaming.'

Personally, I earn much more dropping at LAX than I do picking up. Any rematch of 1.5x or better and I'm on it like a finger on the Ping of a 2.5x 45+ 

ADD: I listened to a seemingly informed Uber supervisor tell a driver at Coachella last night, _Drivers that accept more trips are sent more trips. Acceptance Rate effects how many Pings drivers get. _That isn't in the TOS either, but one of those _Secret Rules._


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

DrivingForYou 
BS on all that you have said! 
And, 1,600 rides in 6 months?!
Now, that is 9 rides per day, day and day out 7 Days per week for 180 Days. 
Again, you sir are all BS!!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> DrivingForYou
> BS on all that you have said!
> And, 1,600 rides in 6 months?!
> Now, that is 9 rides per day, day and day out 7 Days per week for 180 Days.
> Again, you sir are all BS!!!!


No. For some reason you just want to be a troll. Ignore.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Ubers secret rules. Such garbage.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Ubers secret rules. Such garbage.


Who knows. The way Uber and Lyft write to us when a pax makes a complaint would make it seem as if they are a secret society of sorts.

They want us to explain ourselves without knowing when the incident happened.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Dude. Its like dealing with a short bus version of Hal. When u are contacted about anything by uber.

Was i intoxicated uber? Ummm. That depends on the day. I mean ...That depends .....on the ....time of day. That depends. What do you mean by intoxicated. Did pax say i was slurring my words..... or talking really fast like i had bees in my teeth... its impossible ... it was rock tuesday. No way id violate the sanctity of that by drinking. 

Oh. I was driving dangerously. Lol. Na. I drive really slow. Unless im being accused of driving slow. In which case. I was double clutching and rev matching my whole shift. I have seven pounds of boost Unless im being accused of driving too fast in which case ive been coasting a lot and keeping my rpms low to save the environment n such. Wait, what are you saying i did again?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Personally, I earn much more dropping at LAX than I do picking up. Any rematch of 1.5x or better and I'm on it like a finger on the Ping of a 2.5x 45+
> 
> ADD: I listened to a seemingly informed Uber supervisor tell a driver at Coachella last night, _Drivers that accept more trips are sent more trips. Acceptance Rate effects how many Pings drivers get. _That isn't in the TOS either, but one of those _Secret Rules._


The drag is NOW I don't get rematch - Yes I get rides TO LAX, but now no rematch. Sucks, as I have to leave the terminal to the TNC area and switch trade dress to Lyft.

As far as higher acceptance leading to more pings - this I am well aware of. My acceptance rate is normally around 70% for this - I want more and frequent pings to choose from. To make money you ned to keep the wheels turning with minimum dead miles. I ignore pings with ling pickups, but I will take base pings if they are very close by (less than half a mile or less than 5 min).


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Getting Deactivated from the Uber platform takes some work. Having LAX privileges revoked is another matter. There has been lots of games and scams that have gone on at LAX over the years, by Drivers.
> 
> That said, Uber has a vested interest in LAX, in that it is watched closely by many government agencies, and they do not want passenger complaints to cause them to be restricted or lose access there. Anyone of us could lose LAX access at any given moment, if Uber suspects any sort of 'gaming.'
> 
> ...


It's also not true. Drivers who accept more pings have more pings and people have a natural confirmation bias. If you are in a "high value" area and only accept 6 pings and complete 6 rides but make the same revenue as the guy who drives around willy-nilly but has accepted 35(!) pings, the "supervisor" thinks the other guy is winning. And he has a vested interest in telling that story without mentioning the inconvenient facts of your situation, mainly that not only did you do fewer rides, but that you made more money, both revenue and profit. Ten rides at 3.50 is not worth more than one ride at 20.00, but for UBER it is so they tell the ant that 35 is greater than 20 and "pay no attention to the expenses behind the curtain".


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> DrivingForYou
> BS on all that you have said!
> And, 1,600 rides in 6 months?!
> Now, that is 9 rides per day, day and day out 7 Days per week for 180 Days.
> Again, you sir are all BS!!!!





goneubering said:


> No. For some reason you just want to be a troll. Ignore.


LOL I don't know what rock UberOff lives under, but here in LA I average 15 rides a day, and in a 12 hour day (on the rare occasions I do those hours) as many as 32. 1600 rides in 6 months is really low for a Los Angeles driver, but I don't want to work more than 40 hours a week, on principal, and I usually work much less. Also I drive Lyft as well, since July, and adding Lyft rides takes away from my Uber time of course.



somedriverguy said:


> It's also not true. Drivers who accept more pings have more pings and people have a natural confirmation bias. If you are in a "high value" area and only accept 6 pings and complete 6 rides but make the same revenue as the guy who drives around willy-nilly but has accepted 35(!) pings, the "supervisor" thinks the other guy is winning. And he has a vested interest in telling that story without mentioning the inconvenient facts of your situation, mainly that not only did you do fewer rides, but that you made more money, both revenue and profit. Ten rides at 3.50 is not worth more than one ride at 20.00, but for UBER it is so they tell the ant that 35 is greater than 20 and "pay no attention to the expenses behind the curtain".


I do seem to have more frequent pings when my AR is higher - and of course more miles. Not sure how much it affects my hourly net though. I've developing a database program to examine this, but not operating yet. I agree that confirmation bias may be a factor.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Well. I reject dozens of pings daily. And yet they still keep on coming.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

3.75 said:


> Who knows. The way Uber and Lyft write to us when a pax makes a complaint would make it seem as if they are a secret society of sorts.
> They want us to explain ourselves without knowing when the incident happened.


Uber is super-secret. The Death Star of IT companies. Nazi in mentality and modus.



Skepticaldriver said:


> Well. I reject dozens of pings daily. And yet they still keep on coming.


Not sure about your market, but:

In times of moderate demand (no surge), a rejected ping will result in a 3 minute delay or more before the next ping. But an accepted ping will generally result in in stacked pings in the same depart. The takeaway is that the system will slow down requests when one is rejected unless demand is higher enough to cause surge.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Well small wonder it surges so much, if they're trying so damn hard to NOT have available drivers (by excluding or firing them)
> 
> PS are you sure she wasn't just talking out of her azz?? Maybe she really has no clue and doesn't FEEL like bothering to find out


Lol I find support, email, phone or hub will say anything to get you to go away, even if what they just said was the complete opposite of what they just 2 mins earlier


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol I find support, email, phone or hub will say anything to get you to go away, even if what they just said was the complete opposite of what they just 2 mins earlier


Sure but when MULTIPLE support people and also multiple drivers all concur - well, the picture becomes more clear.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Uber is super-secret. The Death Star of IT companies. Nazi in mentality and modus.
> 
> Not sure about your market, but:
> 
> In times of moderate demand (no surge), a rejected ping will result in a 3 minute delay or more before the next ping. But an accepted ping will generally result in in stacked pings in the same depart. The takeaway is that the system will slow down requests when one is rejected unless demand is higher enough to cause surge.


Bottom line, stacked ping is license for UBER to steal from the driver more than they already do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Jeeze you sound like my editor at the last news organization I wrote for.


Well, thank heavens for editors.


> I suppose it might have been more clear if I said "_UBER STATES AS LOCATION FRAUD_" or something


No, that would be taken care of with the use of "alleged".


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I find it easier to get deactivated if you simply punch riders in the face


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> Hopefully alot of ants will read the section about online mode/surge fraud and believe it is true lol. More good rides for those of us that have done this all day long every day for years!


Yeah....that is total BS. I have the right to turn my app on and off as I please. Surge manipulation is another thing. That is when you conspire with other drivers to go on and offline as a unit. As far as cancellation, my cancellation rate went from nearly zero to on average 10 - 15% because they discontinued giving out the address of where the pickup is. I can barely tell what direction it is in on their horrible map. So yeah, when I accept and see the pickup as Walmart or Joe's Laundromat....I'm not taking it!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> It's also not true. Drivers who accept more pings have more pings and people have a natural confirmation bias. If you are in a "high value" area and only accept 6 pings and complete 6 rides but make the same revenue as the guy who drives around willy-nilly but has accepted 35(!) pings, the "supervisor" thinks the other guy is winning. And he has a vested interest in telling that story without mentioning the inconvenient facts of your situation, mainly that not only did you do fewer rides, but that you made more money, both revenue and profit. Ten rides at 3.50 is not worth more than one ride at 20.00, but for UBER it is so they tell the ant that 35 is greater than 20 and "pay no attention to the expenses behind the curtain".


The past 6 months my AR has hovered around 50%-60%. My per hour & per trip has been at it's highest in 3 years (past week averaged $244 per day, for seven straight days). Main point in my saying an Uber employee stated, _Higher AR equals more pings sent - _Was to point out that they have _Secret Rules. _


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Could some folks be over thinking this a bit?

Visit any casino, work any lottery counter, and you're sure to "discover patterns." Countless gamblers have lost it all chasing such patterns. How can this be?

Random chance is just that. Just because the coin came up "heads" three times is no reason to infer what will happen with the next toss. 

Here's a revolutionary thought: MAYBE Uber is simply acting as promised. That is, trying to give trips to the closest driver.

It's easy to get superstitious. For me, the secret is Dunkin Donuts. No matter how quiet the day, all I need do is head to the donut shop. The moment I'm ready to pull in the lot, I am sure to get a ping. 

Likewise, Uber must be secretly monitoring my bladder, as I always get a ping when I am most desperate to pee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheNoobinator said:


> Jeez where you get this info





Karen Stein said:


> Could some folks be over thinking this a bit?
> 
> Visit any casino, work any lottery counter, and you're sure to "discover patterns." Countless gamblers have lost it all chasing such patterns. How can this be?
> 
> ...


They have a Bladder Algorithm for you in your file.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Sure but when MULTIPLE support people and also multiple drivers all concur - well, the picture becomes more clear.


Yeah support sucks lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> Yeah support sucks lol


Now that was a serious understatement..


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Could some folks be over thinking this a bit?
> 
> Visit any casino, work any lottery counter, and you're sure to "discover patterns." Countless gamblers have lost it all chasing such patterns. How can this be?


I'm not sure you're getting what I am saying.

I was deactivated at LAX. I did not intentionally break any secret rules, and certainly no written rules. The rulesistdd come from support statements that airport deactivations occur for breaking these rules. Airport Operations is the gestapo arm of Uber. It's a load of BS how they treat drivers, but I listed their airport rules here clearly to hell other drivers.

As I stated, I don't do these things, so there is no "pattern" for me to see. I listed the few things I did and the direct results.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


That must have taken an awfully long time to compile all that info. Thanks.
It gets complicated when you ride in Los Angeles County with pools, express pools. 
I do just fine in the OC.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


In San Diego 99% of the driver in the airport staging area are gaming the system, it's constant and every day, they are doing jsut about everything on your list. Surge gaming is the big one, where drivers will only log on when the surge occurs, so if they are going to deactivate, they will be left with no drivers at the airport, which probably why they are getting away with it.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> In San Diego 99% of the driver in the airport staging area are gaming the system, it's constant and every day, they are doing jsut about everything on your list. Surge gaming is the big one, where drivers will only log on when the surge occurs, so if they are going to deactivate, they will be left with no drivers at the airport, which probably why they are getting away with it.


No, they deactivate all the time ... more drivers just pop up.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Talk about group overthink from people working for a lousy company. I found other jobs after a year driving just for Uber. I only want to make 50 bucks or so a month now to pay for my gas. Down from 2k a month at my peak. I don't even want to make a 100 bucks anymore for these guys. The company is "too shady".


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> No, they deactivate all the time ... more drivers just pop up.


You know this?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Both trips were the same distance and time.I got paid the *same $22 *on both trips.On the one _TO_ LAX, the passenger *paid $31.*On the one _FROM_ LAX the passenger *paid $42.*Where's the fraud? Oh, it's Uber...


Because additional airport fees are applied to pickups that originate at LAX.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because additional airport fees are applied to pickups that originate at LAX.


No, at LAX there is a $4 fee BOTH for drop-off and for pick-up. BOTH passengers paid the $4 fee, as listed in the fee breakdown.

The only difference between the two was that Uber took substantially more on the trip originating from LAX.

And this is COMMON practice at LAX, ask any other LAX driver and you'll get similar examples.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> It's easy to get superstitious. For me, the secret is Dunkin Donuts. No matter how quiet the day, all I need do is head to the donut shop. The moment I'm ready to pull in the lot, I am sure to get a ping.


Karen, you gotta think in terms of bagels. Donuts will rot your teeth. C'mon !



> Likewise, Uber must be secretly monitoring my bladder, as I always get a ping when I am most desperate to pee.


I work the airport, sitting in the staging areas. There are port-a-potties, and they get gnarly. Being a man, no prob, I don't touch anything, I can stand up. But I see women enter these gross things, and I wonder? how can a woman use those things? I know they must,but if I were a woman, I'd drive a block up the street to starbucks. Just wonderin'. Anyway, so glad to be man 



DrivingForYou said:


> No, at LAX there is a $4 fee BOTH for drop-off and for pick-up. BOTH passengers paid the $4 fee, as listed in the fee breakdown.
> 
> The only difference between the two was that Uber took substantially more on the trip originating from LAX.
> 
> And this is COMMON practice at LAX, ask any other LAX driver and you'll get similar examples.


Wow, I didnt know that about LAX. What a rip off.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Wow, I didnt know that about LAX. What a rip off.


Especially a rip off as the driver gets none of that jacked up rate.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service....You are just a bug in their eyes.....
> 
> *LOCATION FRAUD
> ONLINE MODE/SURGE FRAUD
> CANCELATION/QUEUE FRAUD*


*Gotta give you props! Your rhetorical weaving, in and out of the lanes of Morality St., through to the Law Offices of Uber & Ethics, in order to pick up a PAX named Sympathy, is as worthy as any Shakespearean melodrama! Bravo! *

*but... girlfriend...i ain't here for no drama.*










*...and disclaimer: I don't do this. Any of it. I'm not virtue signalling, I'm just, well, too dumb and lazy to figure out some elaborate technique for what amounts to a McJob, pay wise. (there are other benefits, however)*

And also, because I realize how dumb I am, I also realize how easily detectable GPS spoofing is in theory, in practice you might get away with it. There might even ensue a typical cat and mouse game of uber detects one program one way, and the next week a new program is released that uses another, even better technique, etc. This is very similar to a video game called League of Legends, or any video game for that matter, but I digress... what I really wanted to say was:

*Bless Your Hearts, those of you squeezing out Old Scrooge Uber, you are doing God's work here! He approves 100% and if he still gave out dispensations, then Uber drivers, spoofing their GPS would be the first to get them!*

with that said....

*"LOCATION FRAUD" ...FRAUD? Really? "FRAUD?" *

*(I'm emphasizing the word fraud with my mouth and rolling my eyes, in case this isn't coming through)*​We're talking about drivers driving for Uber correct? The same company that sent out teams of people to DEFRAUD and waste the time AND MONEY of thousands of Lyft drivers.????








Honestly, when speaking about Uber the company, how can you call what drivers do fraud? This is like saying you defrauded the hackers who just hacked your computer and encrypted your drive, and are trying to extort you for money. Do you see how ridiculous this sounds?

*Uber themselves defrauded thousands of Lyft drivers, in clear violation of the Lyft terms of use. *AND when folks tried to get some justice, a garbage judge, ruled that what Uber was doing, while classically known as fraud, to any intelligent person, is not in fact fraud at all....

...because according that judges ruling, Uber was simply using "publicly available' information. That 'publicly available information, was only available by hacking the Lyft apps, probably

They 'defrauded' police departments around the world.

So, no, this isn't fraud. Is it smart? To try and 'hack' and bunch of known hackers, with entire dirty tricks departments? Also, no...

I'm not recommending people do this, but your use of the term fraud, in relation to drivers, driving for the biggest frauds of all, is offensive.

STOP -*-----> at this pointI had to stop myself

....I was like, "no girl! Thou shalt not rant!"

I then went back to read the rest of your post, where apparently, you do in the end, like any Shakespearean tragedy, after being deactivated, realize the lesson of...
*
*









...you cant steal from a crook. *​


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because additional airport fees are applied to pickups that originate at LAX.


The 4 dolar airport fee applies to BOTH pick up and drop off at LAX.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> EVERYONE i know has done all of these things except fake GPS, and about 50% have tried fake GPS apps
> 
> Most of these people are still LAX surging today...


not everyone, a lot of this seems, way to complicated, for very little benefit. then again I drive part time...


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *Gotta give you props! Your rhetorical weaving, in and out of the lanes of Morality St., through to the Law Offices of Uber & Ethics, in order to pick up a PAX named Sympathy, is as worthy as any Shakespearean melodrama! Bravo! *
> 
> *but... girlfriend...i ain't here for no drama.*
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

lol why you hitting no thanks? make the thieves wait an extra 5 seconds and a longer pick up...

you shouldn't eat McDonald's or fast food

you are working for organized crime, its John gotti they respect earners they need the scammers if they fire the smart drivers who screen & get $40+ an hour where you think that $3.37 an hour figure goes lol

you are nothing to uber get in where you fit in, dont hate the players hate the game

the more cancels the better its a local average, so the more you do it the more you help other drivets doung it, those who don't will fail 96% of the time so who cares about them...

acceptance rate hasn't been above 10% in 2+ years except when it resets i run a ghost car 5+ hours a day just because

the whole operation is illegal lol


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

sorry, I don't mean to pile on, but as bad as LAX seems to you, it's NOTHING, Nothing compared to Atlanta Hartsfield.

If you've never been there...


...imagine that in order to pick up a Passenger, the drivers need to drive from the queue into the parking deck and take a ticket, meanwhile passengers need to walk from their terminal anywhere from a half mile to a mile to the parking deck,

Now, at the same time,, PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO PARK THEIR CARS AND CATCH A PLANE, because that's what the parking deck is designed for. I car length lanes for PARKING.

That's what Atlanta Hartsfield is right now, no joke. So consider yourselves lucky, I would take that LAX horseshoe pickup over Atlanta Airport any day.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


Sucks because i do uber black and keep receiving pool pings if i jump down to x. I hit no thanks, but it accepts and i cancel. I feel thats the reason fuber won't let you opt out of pool. You're forced to accept them one way or the other.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> It's also not true. Drivers who accept more pings have more pings and people have a natural confirmation bias. If you are in a "high value" area and only accept 6 pings and complete 6 rides but make the same revenue as the guy who drives around willy-nilly but has accepted 35(!) pings, the "supervisor" thinks the other guy is winning. And he has a vested interest in telling that story without mentioning the inconvenient facts of your situation, mainly that not only did you do fewer rides, but that you made more money, both revenue and profit. Ten rides at 3.50 is not worth more than one ride at 20.00, but for UBER it is so they tell the ant that 35 is greater than 20 and "pay no attention to the expenses behind the curtain".


1st 30 days took em all 20-30 rides a day, 3 + years later make the same if not more doing 20-30 rides a week 90+% are $40+ an hour

still get plenty of blank contracts /pings/ride requests which 90+% are cancelled or ignored, snow days have to put phone on silent as 400+ pings will be ignored until i look over & see a 3xs & that doesn't really happen anymore

some folks drink the uber cool aid youre an "independent contractor" act like one get the details of your contract, if it requires you to work for free cancel it & let support know you want to be un paired & you wont be coerced into providing free labor

no one reads em but its written record, a bot will copy & paste some nonsense which will include lies like calling you a "partner" & apologize whiles pings keep coming in


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The one i never really see mentioned is that pax cancels & driver cancels both count. 

If you only do airports & have +50% combined cxl rate, ur boned.

One way to improve ur stats is take a few trips outside the airport


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> In San Diego 99% of the driver in the airport staging area are gaming the system, it's constant and every day, they are doing jsut about everything on your list. Surge gaming is the big one, where drivers will only log on when the surge occurs, so if they are going to deactivate, they will be left with no drivers at the airport, which probably why they are getting away with it.


lol they all use & share accounts one of the benefits of being a minority group is we all look alike to the majority, my profile pic was prince first 2 years before anyone noticed & complained, before all the tech to try & stop scamners it would be ine guy with dozens of phones at the best spot & when pinged call the driver who heads to pick it up

nothing wrong gaming a system gaming you, team up with your friends, community etc. or kick rocks you not goung to stop it team work makes the dream work


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I do not know how many total or different flags need to be set in order to cause a deactivation event, but it would seem that the number is very low when associated with an airport.


Yes, the bar has been lowered when it comes to gaming or laming the app at LAX. The urgency to boot scammers from LAX accelerated when "destination discrimination" assembled massive media publicity. All the other available "tools" (gps-spoofing, surge-searching, etc) augmented the need to boot LAX drivers faster than "normal" in an effort to eliminate bad apples before rotting the whole barrel at the LAX queue. In essence, the "3-strikes" law became a "1-strike" law at LAX.

The fact that drivers abusing airport queue at LAX were only deactivated from doing LAX pickups is indicative that _"the number is very low when associated with an airport"_ as you suggested.

Uber is aware that their tendency to be scammed by members of their own workforce is higher than average because it's a known fact that Uber's business model (work-whenever-you-feel-like-it) is a business model that appeals to lazy, dubious, and/or shiftless people in search of easy money. Sitting between pings is opportunity for the lazy con whose idle hands & brain begins searching the deep bowels of scamville in pusuit of different ways to "get even" as they sit in their car stewing over the "injustices" poured upon them because they've come to the mindset that everybody else has screwed them over.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Getting Deactivated from the Uber platform takes some work. Having LAX privileges revoked is another matter. There has been lots of games and scams that have gone on at LAX over the years, by Drivers.
> 
> That said, Uber has a vested interest in LAX, in that it is watched closely by many government agencies, and they do not want passenger complaints to cause them to be restricted or lose access there. Anyone of us could lose LAX access at any given moment, if Uber suspects any sort of 'gaming.'
> 
> ...


The guy was feeding the driver bs and you fell for it? He told the driver that so he could be a good ant and take whatever comes his way.

They don't want the drivers to think. Not even for a second. Because if they do, they'll realize what a horse bull this gig is and will start cherry picking.

This is not good for Uber. If a lot of drivers start doing that, then Uber becomes an unreliable service and people start going somewhere else, taxi or lyft or bus or whatever.

That's the reason every single trick up Uber's sleeve is designed to make driver not think and just work, under the illusion of "convenience."


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

So the rides i refused at the airport last night trying to force a surge (it worked) would have gotten me banned from lax? 

Or will someone be knocking on my door shortly tip confiscate my trade dress and tell me what a horrible person I am


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Bottom line, stacked ping is license for UBER to steal from the driver more than they already do.


On eats, you need to be extra weary of stacked pings if you're in a boosted zone.

You're about to drop off the food with a boost, and get a ping from a place within the boost zone with no multiplier. You then finish the second ping and notice hey no boost, so need to e-mail uber. They then say WHOOOOOPS sorry, here's the extra pay (Iow, hey this guy noticed our games, let's make him happy.)


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

The author deserves a Noble peace prize for ride share.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Slim Shady said:


> Well...if Uber is defending a dynamic pricing model then they can't and shouldn't blame the driver APPLYING that dynamic to their business model.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, we should have the freedom to choose the price range we are willing to work.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with you. The only place uber can force you to have your app on is at the pig pen... And I would even argue that uber isn't the one forcing you to have your app on, but LAX operations is the one forcing you to abide by their rules with regards to airport property.

I don't know if I believe this, but it has been pointed out that OP could just be a uber employee trying to get everyone to stop playing games at lax. Like I said, I don't know if I believe it, but who the hell knows with uber.

With all the games uber plays like, Fake surges, cap surges at events, and how they make up prices to charge pax without any kind of metrics of time and distance ($89 from lax to JW marriott in dtla), then I will play ever game I can. I will decide what price I am willing to work for.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> And I would even argue that uber isn't the one forcing you to have your app on, but LAX operations is the one forcing you to abide by their rules with regards to airport property.


Correct. Though Uber would love to have the ability to force you to keep the app on, they can't because of the independent contractor clause. It's LAX authority who is able to enforce this ruling as a "privilege" for allowing you the driver to be on their property, and they do so in the interest of local logistics, not because they're concerned about Uber's profitability.


UberIsAllFubared said:


> I don't know if I believe this, but it has been pointed out that OP could just be a uber employee trying to get everyone to stop playing games at lax.


Not an Uber employee, just one of many drivers who has faced the consequences of Uber's increased vigilance regarding the overabundance of scamming that has infected LAX. Uber's monitoring of LAX has been stepped up and is reacting swiftly to boot LAX drivers if shenanigans are suspected.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Correct. Though Uber would love to have the ability to force you to keep the app on, they can't because of the independent contractor clause. It's LAX authority who is able to enforce this ruling as a "privilege" for allowing you the driver to be on their property, and they do so in the interest of local logistics, not because they're concerned about Uber's profitability.
> 
> Not an Uber employee, just one of many drivers who has faced the consequences of Uber's increased vigilance regarding the overabundance of scamming that has infected LAX. Uber's monitoring of LAX has been stepped up and is reacting swiftly to boot LAX drivers if shenanigans are suspected.


Uber has some audacity to talk about shenanigans at lax when they charge a pax $89 on an lax to JW Marriott in dtla (17 miles) at a 2.5x capped surge. There are absolutely no metrics that can explain that price except uber playing games. Then they have the nerve to try to force their independent contractors to play all nice? To hell with that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> Uber has some audacity to talk about shenanigans at lax when they charge a pax $89 on an lax to JW Marriott in dtla (17 miles) at a 2.5x capped surge. There are absolutely no metrics that can explain that price except uber playing games. Then they have the nerve to try to force their independent contractors to play all nice? To hell with that.


There's always Barber College!
Would you be interested in my referral code?


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ah, all the drama on here about one lousy friggin' company. I found something else... U guys should too. 

Is Uber monitoring this site? They have been from the beginning. With all the shenanigans they have been pulling behind the Uber curtain of deceit, anyone who thinks otherwise is a utter and total moron.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Ah, all the drama on here about one lousy friggin' company. I found something else...


Yep! You found us! Thank you for actively searching us and taking the time to read 6 pages of postings! Your badge will arrive soon!


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Been driving for Flubberama for 2 years. On this site also awhile. I enjoy the driving. Only had 18 bad trips out of nearly 4k. My feelings towards the management of Flubberama are 10,000% negative. Remember, dear drivers, this illegal chit these guys are pulling is just scratching the surface... just like when, a few years from now, we will find out all the nonsense our pal Trump is pulling. U guys thought Tricky D!ck and Dubya were bad? Just wait.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> The past 6 months my AR has hovered around 50%-60%. My per hour & per trip has been at it's highest in 3 years (past week averaged $244 per day, for seven straight days). Main point in my saying an Uber employee stated, _Higher AR equals more pings sent - _Was to point out that they have _Secret Rules. _


ANT. 

You crush my acceptance rate of 30%. Its tough for uber to throttle me since most of my rides are at surge, and they need my car in that instance.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So the rides i refused at the airport last night trying to force a surge (it worked) would have gotten me banned from lax?
> 
> Or will someone be knocking on my door shortly tip confiscate my trade dress and tell me what a horrible person I am


Banned from the airport for PICKUPS. But, it takes a AUDIT of your account to result in the airport deactivation. Things that can trigger the audit could be too many flags in too many specific triggers items listed, a passenger complaining about you, or... only Uber knows the exact details. If you are "surge gaming" in an airport assignment area, you can get your account deactivated from airports if/when you get audited.

Regarding LAX, there is much supposition that the hard line came down due to the unfavorable media from Channel 2 News.



UberIsAllFubared said:


> I don't know if I believe this, but it has been pointed out that OP could just be a uber employee trying to get everyone to stop playing games at lax. Like I said, I don't know if I believe it, but who the hell knows with uber.
> .


I am absolutely NOT an Uber employee, though of course I have no way to prove this, though I can tell you the front page photo for the featured post is MY personal phone sitting on my dresser and the actual message I received.

According to_ strict reading of the LAX rules_, we are not supposed to be offline or loitering anywhere in the 2 mile airport business zone, not just the pen. I was under the impression only the PEN was enforced, but I don't even go into the pen (rarely and always online), so I am baffled if that were the true case.

I cannot determine what other trigger could have caused this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> Uber has some audacity to talk about shenanigans at lax when they charge a pax $89 on an lax to JW Marriott in dtla (17 miles) at a 2.5x capped surge. There are absolutely no metrics that can explain that price except uber playing games. Then they have the nerve to try to force their independent contractors to play all nice? To hell with that.


Not familiar with lax but if it was me trying to do what you are saying wouldn't it be easier to send a few authorities into the lot and write.a few violations to a few a couple of drivers? I mean a few tickets for "not having the app on" and or trespassing for example would send a message effectively I would think if it was lax behind this


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Banned from the airport for PICKUPS. But, it takes a AUDIT of your account to result in the airport deactivation. Things that can trigger the audit could be too many flags in too many specific triggers items listed, a passenger complaining about you, or... only Uber knows the exact details. If you are "surge gaming" in an airport assignment area, you can get your account deactivated from airports if/when you get audited.
> 
> Regarding LAX, there is much supposition that the hard line came down due to the unfavorable media from Channel 2 News.
> 
> ...


Those are public roads, they can't force you to have your app on while driving over there. I guess one could argue if you are parked at a meter the airport police could cite you for loitering because of the trade address on our windows. It would be interesting to see if they could get the citation to stick if you contested it in court.

I think above all else at lax, don't inconvenience the pax. Don't sit on a ping to try to hold your queue spot until it surges, and don't call pax and cherry pick.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ah. Ur just trying to put the fear in drivers that just don't care. 4.1% unemployment rate = no need to drive full time for these idiots.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Well I am then completely baffled. I am repeating what SUPPORT told me, going online during surge was one.


Isn't that the whole point of all of this? Surge gets drivers on the road?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Not familiar with lax but if it was me trying to do what you are saying wouldn't it be easier to send a few authorities into the lot and write.a few violations to a few a couple of drivers? I mean a few tickets for "not having the app on" and or trespassing for example would send a message effectively I would think if it was lax behind this


LAX Police DO THAT all the time. Like I see them writing a lot of tickets for exactly those reasons. Also, UBER has two "Airport Operations" guys in Uber uniforms strolling around the lot.



UberIsAllFubared said:


> I think above all else at lax, don't inconvenience the pax. Don't sit on a ping to try to hold your queue spot until it surges, and don't call pax and cherry pick.


I never cherry pick and never sit on pings. Still I was deactivated.



DexNex said:


> Isn't that the whole point of all of this? Surge gets drivers on the road?


At LAX, drivers all tend to go offline on UberX (some switch to select, some switch to eats, and some just go offline) and wait for it to surge.

Uber calls this prohibited surge gaming. By itself it may not be enough to cause a deactivation audit. But if you happen to toggle your airplane mode because you are having connection problems, or you cancel a ride, or some other things as noted, eventually enough flags are raised to trigger an audit. Then bammo.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> I agree 100% with you. The only place uber can force you to have your app on is at the pig pen... And I would even argue that uber isn't the one forcing you to have your app on, but LAX operations is the one forcing you to abide by their rules with regards to airport property.
> 
> I don't know if I believe this, but it has been pointed out that OP could just be a uber employee trying to get everyone to stop playing games at lax. Like I said, I don't know if I believe it, but who the hell knows with uber.
> 
> With all the games uber plays like, Fake surges, cap surges at events, and how they make up prices to charge pax without any kind of metrics of time and distance ($89 from lax to JW marriott in dtla), then I will play ever game I can. I will decide what price I am willing to work for.


One small caveat with huge implications, LAX has authority over the whole LAX economic zone, not just the pig pen. The people sitting outside the pen but inside the fence will start getting these actions taken against them too.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> One small caveat with huge implications, LAX has authority over the whole LAX economic zone, not just the pig pen. The people sitting outside the pen but inside the fence will start getting these actions taken against them too.


*That would be ME.* I'd always camp out on 96th st near Neutrogena, almost never enter the pen.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> *That would be ME.* I'd always camp out on 96th st near Neutrogena, almost never enter the pen.


That may be why they are unwilling to work with you. It's certainly a flag.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> That may be why they are unwilling to work with you. It's certainly a flag.


I suppose. Truth is most of my LAX rides were rematch I believe. I'd Never camp out in the TNC area for long unless I was replying to emails or writing. I did take base rides under various circumstances. As you may have read from my other unrelated posts, I've demonstrated criteria that makes a base ride doable under certain circumstances.

BASE RIDE CRITERIA

I never ever take a base _POOL_ under any circumstances, not even DF.
I never take base if I am inside a major surge or boost sone.
On DF, I will take a base ride from anyone rated 4.7 or higher.
Not on DF, I will take a base ride from any passenger 4.9 and up.
If they are 5.0 and a newbie, I will give them my "_Getting The Most From Rideshare_" flyer and encourage them to tip.
With no surge or boosts available anywhere in a 5 mile radius, I'll take a base ride with a passenger rated 4.8 or higher.
On base rate rides I explain why tipping is important in this service industry.
If it is base but the pickup is very close, like a few blocks up to half a mile, then I'll take it unless I am close to a major surge or boost sone.
When getting a rematch at LAX I would take base so long as it was NOT pool, and did NOT require me to re-circle the airport, and would NOT put me in Los Angeles rush hour traffic (i.e. 4 pm to 7 pm) if the passenger was at least a 4.7.
If the passenger was a 4.6+ I'd take a base rematch IF there was a significant boost for the next hour in the Santa Monica or manhattan beach boost zone areas, as I could then drive those areas for boost profits.
I never _EVER_ take passengers under 4.6, unless surge is substantial (2.5+)
Depending on various quest status, base rides to complete one or more quests is part of the criteria
Because of the difficulty of getting a surge ride as an X driver, I'd rather take a base ride as a rematch after 7:30 pm, as LA traffic is lighter and the ride is more likely profitable, as opposed to dead _TIME_ waiting in the TNC.
On this last point - deadMILES and deadTIME are _BOTH BAD_. If your wheels aren't spinning with a passenger in the car, you are losing money. I try to minimize both deadmiles AND deadtime. Deadtime only works for me when I have something else to do like emails. Deadmiles are HORRIBLE no matter what - so if I end up at the end of a long ride, I'll take several base rides the fit the criteria, hoping to get pushed back closer to my main areas.

I drive a six year old hybrid, and my operating costs are about 25 cents a mile all in. If I can keep my dead miles down to half a mile per one passenger mile, then I'm doing "okay" and not losing money.
*
Base rides are the perfect opportunity to encourage tipping, and a tip is just as green and just as spendable as a surge or boost.*


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I suppose. Truth is most of my LAX rides were rematch I believe. I'd Never camp out in the TNC area for long unless I was replying to emails or writing. I did take base rides under various circumstances. As you may have read from my other unrelated posts, I've demonstrated criteria that makes a base ride doable under certain circumstances.
> 
> BASE RIDE CRITERIA
> 
> ...


I will only take a base rate ride if its going to where I want to go to, which is an area that is going to surge. I can't even imagine doing one of my two Santa Barbara rides at base rate. Those were both over 2x, and one I got a ride back from Ventura to Hollywood, that round trip was $300 with tips.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> ANT.
> 
> You crush my acceptance rate of 30%. Its tough for uber to throttle me since most of my rides are at surge, and they need my car in that instance.


Yup...those pesky Select pings mess with my AR


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Yup...those pesky Select pings mess with my AR


Are you on Select?

I was *planning* on trading in the Camry on a Lexus and moving to Select. Won't now of course unless my LAX issue gets resolved.

Sigh. I was really looking forward to driving Select at LAX.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Are you on Select?
> 
> I was *planning* on trading in the Camry on a Lexus and moving to Select. Won't now of course unless my LAX issue gets resolved.
> 
> Sigh. I was really looking forward to driving Select at LAX.


Unless you get a QX-60...it ain't all that at LAX.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Unless you get a QX-60...it ain't all that at LAX.


It allows you to "legally" be in the queue and jump down to X when X is surging. That is enough to make a Lexus ES Hybrid on Select worthwhile at LAX (so long as you are not deactivated at LAX for eating a hamburger on 96th st.)


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Slim Shady said:


> The guy was feeding the driver bs and you fell for it? He told the driver that so he could be a good ant and take whatever comes his way.
> 
> They don't want the drivers to think. Not even for a second. Because if they do, they'll realize what a horse bull this gig is and will start cherry picking.
> 
> ...


Didn't fall for anything...simply stating what the Uber guy said. Been doing this for more than a minute... Not that it matters, but he was saying it to an SUV/Black driver.



DrivingForYou said:


> It allows you to "legally" be in the queue and jump down to X when X is surging. That is enough to make a Lexus ES Hybrid on Select worthwhile at LAX (so long as you are not deactivated at LAX for eating a hamburger on 96th st.)


Okay...


----------



## uberFOOLnAround (Feb 13, 2018)

My acceptance rate is rarely over 20%. Been doing nothing but long trip airport rides since November. Somedays I reject 15 requests before getting the trip I am looking for. Uber has never reached out to me with a message or any kind of penalty. I don't think the original poster really knows what he is talking about.

Als0 I have gone on and offline with the surges countless times. Once again nothing from Uber. 

There is nothing wrong with drivers trying to get the best trip possible. If you are not gaming Uber you are not doing it right.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

uberFOOLnAround said:


> My acceptance rate is rarely over 20%. Been doing nothing but long trip airport rides since November. Somedays I reject 15 requests before getting the trip I am looking for. Uber has never reached out to me with a message or any kind of penalty. I don't think the original poster really knows what he is talking about.


They are probably more ok with you rejecting than what some people are doing with the "accept and cancel" to retain high priority


----------



## uberFOOLnAround (Feb 13, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> They are probably more ok with you rejecting than what some people are doing with the "accept and cancel" to retain high priority


In my market this is no "priority". I get as many requests with a 12% acceptance rate as I did with a 96% acceptance rate.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

uberFOOLnAround said:


> My acceptance rate is rarely over 20%. Been doing nothing but long trip airport rides since November. Somedays I reject 15 requests before getting the trip I am looking for. Uber has never reached out to me with a message or any kind of penalty. I don't think the original poster really knows what he is talking about.
> 
> Als0 I have gone on and offline with the surges countless times. Once again nothing from Uber.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with drivers trying to get the best trip possible. If you are not gaming Uber you are not doing it right.


Not accepting rides is fine per the TOS. Accepting and then canceling is not. According to support going online during surge and offline when surge stops, especially when parked in the pen, sets a flag for surge gaming.

As I stated, if you oy do THAT you may not set enough flags to trigger an audit. However if you a lot of those things, setting more flags, then an audit gets triggered.

What airport? LAX seems strictest, due in part I'm sure to the channel 2 stories.

If you are talking about a different airport, then I can't say. Socal airport operations has been very strict on LAX.



uberFOOLnAround said:


> In my market this is no "priority". I get as many requests with a 12% acceptance rate as I did with a 96% acceptance rate.


I think what somedriverguy means by priority is that if you cancel you don't get sent to the back of queue. I don't know about your market, but LAX can have a hundred cars in queue easily (only 40 show). If you ignore three requests you get sent all the way to the back of the queue.

I was clear that this was about LAX deactivation, YMMV on other airports naturally, but I assume they have similar criteria though the "threshold" for flagging my be different.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


But aren't you self employed and have the choice when and when not to work.....


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

uberFOOLnAround said:


> My acceptance rate is rarely over 20%. Been doing nothing but long trip airport rides since November. Somedays I reject 15 requests before getting the trip I am looking for. Uber has never reached out to me with a message or any kind of penalty. I don't think the original poster really knows what he is talking about.
> 
> Als0 I have gone on and offline with the surges countless times. Once again nothing from Uber.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with drivers trying to get the best trip possible. If you are not gaming Uber you are not doing it right.


If you have never worked here, then you're the one who doesn't know what he's talking about. Coming here and comparing yourself to a market totally different then yours is ridiculous.

Lax is pretty strict and put a lot of pressure on Uber. It's one of the busiest airports in the country and the authorities want every driver to gtfo asap instead of camping and causing passengers to pile up at the rideshare signs and clogging the uber lot.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Slim Shady said:


> Lax is pretty strict and put a lot of pressure on Uber. It's one of the busiest airports in the country and the authorities want every driver to gtfo asap instead of camping and causing passengers to pile up at the rideshare signs and clogging the uber lot.


Someone should petition LAX to force Uber to raise the fares to at least 2x, And actually charge riders for it. Not this shit where they keep coddling pax with low fares and bully drivers into accepting.



UberIsAllFubared said:


> agree 100% with you. The only place uber can force you to have your app on is at the pig pen... And I would even argue that uber isn't the one forcing you to have your app on, but LAX operations is the one forcing you to abide by their rules with regards to airport property.


They try to get you to go online at other venues as well. All the major venues now have event operations making sure of that. So don't think Uber couldn't have convinced airport authority to back them on this one.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Really good info. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.

Sad that people dont seem to think that these airport mode "hacks" will actually help them. I can underatand the reasons. Here in htown iah is jam packed with 200+ drivers...in a lot that only holds maybe 60 cars safely.?.

So i can understand wanting to wait somewhete else. But still. Dude.. Just drive 30min. Downtown and go work. I make more income in those 2hrs downtown than any 1 fare ive ever picked up waiting 2hrs at the airport.

It boggles me. ..but..at the same time.. I let the ants wait and dont go tell em cause...competion.  more pax for me downtown  

Really good post. We should encourage ants to do this! Weed put the morons.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Someone should petition LAX to force Uber to raise the fares to at least 2x, And actually charge riders for it. Not this shit where they keep coddling pax with low fares and bully drivers into accepting.
> 
> They try to get you to go online at other venues as well. All the major venues now have event operations making sure of that. So don't think Uber couldn't have convinced airport authority to back them on this one.


Oh without a doubt that is exactly what uber did. Uber doesn't have the "muscle" to force you online at lax, but lax operations can and will use the airport police muscle to do it because lax just pax to be taken out of the airport. My guess, one of the reasons why uber/lyft were even let into the airport is because uber/lyft promised them that they would be the solution to getting short rides taken care of at lax, all in the while screwing drivers over. If uber cared one iota about the drivers, the minimum fare out of lax would be the same as a taxi... actually, it probably is with upfront pricing, the drivers just don't see it... you know, those people who bare all the costs associated with the service.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> Oh without a doubt that is exactly what uber did. Uber doesn't have the "muscle" to force you online at lax, but lax operations can and will use the airport police muscle to do it because lax just pax to be taken out of the airport. My guess, one of the reasons why uber/lyft were even let into the airport is because uber/lyft promised them that they would be the solution to getting short rides taken care of at lax, all in the while screwing drivers over. If uber cared one iota about the drivers, the minimum fare out of lax would be the same as a taxi... actually, it probably is with upfront pricing, the drivers just don't see it... you know, those people who bare all the costs associated with the service.


Pax cost for Playa shorties out of LAX are about $15 base and $24 around 2x surge. The Driver gets about $4.5 and $9 respectively. Taxi I believe is about 25-30 ish depending on traffic. But then cabbies get paid well waiting in traffic. We don't.

Remember that Uber jacks up base fares at LAX by 25% (and does not give that to the driver). Surge fares seem to be jacked up a bit less.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Did they do away with the $10 guarantee? I know people think the short trip protection is a scam but can be good if you come back at the right time


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Did they do away with the $10 guarantee? I know people think the short trip protection is a scam but can be good if you come back at the right time


Guarantee ended April 1st.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Adieu said:


> It's Uber & Lyft policy to intimidate ants into taking base rides whenever the opportunity arises...
> 
> So she IS following policy. To spook you and hopefully you tell all your buddies...


I really dislike many drivers referring to themselves as ants. Such a small opinion of themselves.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> She stated in no uncertain terms that if you go online when it is surging and go offline when it is not, it is flagged as surge gaming. switching between Lyft or not is irrelevant.


Sounds like an employer/employee relationship on which the courts should decide.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

socallaoc said:


> Sounds like an employer/employee relationship on which the courts should decide.


I AGREE... Considering next steps.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

socallaoc said:


> Sounds like an employer/employee relationship on which the courts should decide.


Another thought I've had recently is that Uber and lyft should be thought of as service/commodity exchange companies, similar to the NYSE. Their function is operating a market for drivers and pax, and in exchange for their fees they provide infrastructure for the market. Thinking of them this way could potentially open up a whole new world of legal and regulatory actions beyond what they are already subject to.

"Creating new markets" is one of "disruption"'s many meanings...


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

Surge gaming? Please....They tell me I'm a contractor who accepts or declines jobs based on my decision of the job and pay.

Just like the "scary" nasty-grams they send. Screw them. Hey uber/Lyft, I hope you tell your mom about how you screwed over a substantial portion of the population. Shame on you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber saying drivers are "gaming the surge" is like Wall Street saying the owners of stock are "gaming the market" because they won't sell unless it reaches a certain price. 

If Uber was really pro-free market pricing, they would be applauding the drivers who go offline when the price drops. That's exactly what is expected to happen in a free market pricing system.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Blue Poodle said:


> Surge gaming? Please....They tell me I'm a contractor who accepts or declines jobs based on my decision of the job and pay.


Hey I Agree with you. Uber is going to have an unpleasant awakening, probably sooner than later.



UberHammer said:


> Uber saying drivers are "gaming the surge" is like Wall Street saying the owners of stock are "gaming the market" because they won't sell unless it reaches a certain price.
> 
> If Uber was really pro-free market pricing, they would be applauding the drivers who go offline when the price drops. That's exactly what is expected to happen in a free market pricing system.


Again, I do agree with you. As I stated, I believe part of this is coming from LAX itself-yes, that seems ripe for a new lawsuit. The problem is, not enough drivers I think opted out of arbitration, and with the ruling last year that the drivers that did not opt out of arbitration are not qualified for the class action kind of puts a damper on it for any class-action attorney.

Fortunately for me I love court and I love to sue...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Everything uber does is fraudulent. Have you seen the ETA on “premium pickup likely” increased by 2-4 minutes than the actual google maps ?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


You are exaggerating & obsessing too much.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I normally do half of this red flags and never got a word from uber, however when PAX complained about me i got deactivated instantly for few days until investigation completed.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> You are exaggerating & obsessing too much.


You don't drive down here at LAX.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Looking into this. Some things like them enforcing when you can or cannot go online or offline would seem to fully violate the independent contractor status of drivers, in the same way that acceptance rate does.
> 
> Uber stated to me directly that if you go online when it is surging, they consider that surge gaming fraud. I'm sure a court of law would find this an invalid argument on Uber's part..


Everybody has been saying that Uber setting particular hours or strongly suggesting drivers work in particular areas would be a sign that drivers are actually employees, and not independent contractors.

I don't think this argument holds up. A general contractor for construction can hire an independent contractor electrician to do the wiring on a house, in which case he is already stipulating where the work is to be done, and can tell that electrician that the only hours available to work are between X and Y. This does not make the independent contractor an employee, enjoying the protections of that status. The electrician either agrees to these terms, or loses the job.

That being said, note that Lyft does not deactivate for a low acceptance rate either, however their best promotions are reserved for drivers with a high acceptance rate. They employ positive reinforcement instead of disciplinary action. I don't even disagree with this. If someone is willing to do more of what "The Boss" wants, they should be compensated better. If we were talking about a regular job, and you had the same job as the guy next to you, but did twice the work that he did, you would expect to be compensated better, as well. It's only fair.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Agent99 said:


> I really dislike many drivers referring to themselves as ants. Such a small opinion of themselves.


I look at my vagina in a mirror and roar like a lioness before I go out driving. Very empowering.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

It seems that some of the "secret rules" faall under the category of "employee rules". As independent contractors Uber states that drivers can go on and off line whenever they feel like. The GPS thing is an actual employee status. Your list of Uber actions should have been presented as evidence at the law suit against Uber for employee status. 
The two trips charges are due to "up front pricing". Where the trip originates helps determine the charge. Airports and more affluent areas are charged more than less affluent areas.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Well I am then completely baffled. I am repeating what SUPPORT told me, going online during surge was one.


The reason they have surge is to get more drivers online. Why would they punish us for doing exactly what they want?



DrivingForYou said:


> Discussions with support, discussions with other drivers, reviewing my trip history, etc.
> 
> And as stated, I've never done anything that any reasonable person would consider wrong. But some secret rules are easy to break accidentally.


You repeatedly cancelled fares you accepted by "accident". I fail to understand how one accepts fares "accidentally".



RiderOnTheStorm said:


> What is the legal theory here, in light of the contract and the law?


They don't have to give a reason to terminate a contract. If you pay your neighbor to cut your grass, you can tell them the agreement is over at anytime, as long as you pay him for all work done


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Lyft banned me with a generic email ending in we hope you find what you are looking for. At this time your ratings are too low so we will terminate this partnership. Lol, partnership? I said to them, " **** you and I hope all your top executives in senior management commit seppeku".


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> I look at my vagina in a mirror and roar like a lioness before I go out driving. Very empowering.


What does this have to do with "ants"?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Someone set the magic tree on fire


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmmmm I go on line on UberX when it surges, and switch to UberXL and Select Only when there is no surge. So far so good. Been doing it for along time.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

I have driven the same way for a long time. I don’t accept pools. I screen and cancel rides if I don’t want to leave the city. If I am in a surge of 2.0 or whatever, i won’t accept anything until I get close to or over it. I go off course a lot, because I know Chicago better then the ap. I have a good rating 4.90, but this results in a low acceptance rate and high cancellation rate. Been doing it 2 yrs


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Agent99 said:


> What does this have to do with "ants"?


It has to do with "small opinion of themselves". I may be an ant, but I'm an ant with the vag of a lion.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Mr Jinx said:


> I have driven the same way for a long time. I don't accept pools. I screen and cancel rides if I don't want to leave the city. If I am in a surge of 2.0 or whatever, i won't accept anything until I get close to or over it. I go off course a lot, because I know Chicago better then the ap. I have a good rating 4.90, but this results in a low acceptance rate and high cancellation rate. Been doing it 2 yrs


But are you canceling while in airport queues?


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

My view while urinating inside a "portable bodily fluid receptacle" at the LAX TNC holding lot:










These incitements to commit "fraud" must be covered up! Drivers *must* go against their own best interest & just give rides for charity!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RideshareinCali said:


> My view while urinating inside a "portable bodily fluid receptacle" at the LAX TNC holding lot:
> 
> View attachment 223808
> 
> ...


I saw this on the urinalpeople.net site too


----------



## Uber7654 (Jun 30, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> My view while urinating inside a "portable bodily fluid receptacle" at the LAX TNC holding lot:
> 
> View attachment 223808
> 
> ...


"Amen" was put there by a 2nd person? Lol


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

This list is bullshit, uber can deactivate you for whatever they want they don't need a reason, Iv taken 5 non surging rides since December.

Iv been pulling all these things for months, deacts depend on how many customers report you for one thing or another. Most drivers have multiple complaints against them and don't even know it. If the same complaints align, then you could be deact.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

OoberrVegas said:


> This list is bullshit, uber can deactivate you for whatever they want they don't need a reason, Iv taken 5 non surging rides since December.
> 
> Iv been pulling all these things for months, deacts depend on how many customers report you for one thing or another. Most drivers have multiple complaints against them and don't even know it. If the same complaints align, then you could be deact.


This guy and many drivers in this thread "GET IT"... haha OP you are way off... there's only one way to do this gig.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

OoberrVegas said:


> This list is bullshit, uber can deactivate you for whatever they want they don't need a reason, Iv taken 5 non surging rides since December.
> 
> Iv been pulling all these things for months, deacts depend on how many customers report you for one thing or another. Most drivers have multiple complaints against them and don't even know it. If the same complaints align, then you could be deact.


Are you doing these things AT A MAJOR AIRPORT? Because I am talking specifically about LAX & major airports.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

If your acceptance rate below 90% or cancellation rate above 5% you are a bad fit to be a driver.
Surge, or no surge, people need to get to their destinations to be productive with their lives. Respect that.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

alaex said:


> If your acceptance rate below 90% or cancellation rate above 5% you are a bad fit to be a driver.
> Surge, or no surge, people need to get to their destinations to be productive with their lives. Respect that.


And wave goodbye as you...

Slowly loose more and more money...8>O

If your in this for charity...

More power to you...

Butt...I have a 12 yr old monkey to feed...

So...I will do what I need to do...8>O

To make money...

Without cheating the system...8>)

Rakos


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

alaex said:


> If your acceptance rate below 90% or cancellation rate above 5% you are a bad fit to be a driver.
> Surge, or no surge, people need to get to their destinations to be productive with their lives. Respect that.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

alaex said:


> If your acceptance rate below 90% or cancellation rate above 5% you are a bad fit to be a driver.
> Surge, or no surge, people need to get to their destinations to be productive with their lives. Respect that.


Dude stfu guys like you are getting it with no Vaseline from uber, you must be some crossfit vegan.



DrivingForYou said:


> Are you doing these things AT A MAJOR AIRPORT? Because I am talking specifically about LAX & major airports.


Las Vegas


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I find it easier to get deactivated if you simply punch riders in the face


Some of them will tip you well for that...


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

This is all a bunch of bullshit nonsense. Been doing all of that stuff with the exception of GPS spoofing for years with no trouble whatsoever


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Some of them will tip you well for that...


Don't be silly, I don't get tips for punching riders, more for whipping, spanking and wearing one of those big red balls in my mouth with the straps around my head while driving. Thats the money maker


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> This is all a bunch of bullshit nonsense. Been doing all of that stuff with the exception of GPS spoofing for years with no trouble whatsoever


At which airports? I'm talking LAX, not driving in general at non Airport locations.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

im in the Baltimore area and i haven't experienced any of those things. i don't get surge where i live at but i make plenty of money on base rides.(so i really don't care about surge) ive never been kicked off for not accepting rides. think about it, uber would have to deactivate almost all its drivers for the things mentioned in the OP. we've all done them at some point. uber needs drivers, BAD. if they keep kicking people off the platform they wont make any money. (lol) and with the background checks getting more and more stricter, uber will cut about a quarter of its drivers because they cant pass a background check.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


Lots of these are not facts but assumptions only coming from a third party source


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

alaex said:


> If your acceptance rate below 90% or cancellation rate above 5% you are a bad fit to be a driver.
> Surge, or no surge, people need to get to their destinations to be productive with their lives. Respect that.


You just earned yourself a follower!


----------



## nick caronn (Mar 1, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> This is all a bunch of bullshit nonsense. Been doing all of that stuff with the exception of GPS spoofing for years with no trouble whatsoever


I agree, some good tips here but I have been doing pretty much everything he just said not to do for the past 4 years.... If you don't you will for sure make less money. Everyone gets picked up eventually so dont complain! Oh he canceled a bad trip for a good one, now I have to take the bad one! Well this is life, be the shitter not the shited. Have thinker skin. Its just life.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

nick caronn said:


> I agree, some good tips here but I have been doing pretty much everything he just said not to do for the past 4 years.... If you don't you will for sure make less money. Everyone gets picked up eventually so dont complain! Oh he canceled a bad trip for a good one, now I have to take the bad one! Well this is life, be the shitter not the shited. Have thinker skin. Its just life.


Unfortunately it doesn't seem clear - I am talking about LAX deactivations specifically, and large airports as an extension. The airport operations goons enforce this at LAX in particular.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Steve appleby said:


> if they keep kicking people off the platform they wont make any money.


PSSST...

Top secret confidential info, your eyes only!!!!

Uber.has.NOT.made.a.single.cent.of.profit.....EVER!!!!


----------



## nick caronn (Mar 1, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't seem clear - I am talking about LAX deactivations specifically, and large airports as an extension. The airport operations goons enforce this at LAX in particular.


Its funny, because here in Atlanta, Heartsfield Jackson is actually the buisiest airport in the world, WAY more flights then LAX and they have been so chill for years. It has been legal for 1.5 years but I've been picking up with no issues for 4 years form our airport.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

nick caronn said:


> Its funny, because here in Atlanta, Heartsfield Jackson is actually the buisiest airport in the world, WAY more flights then LAX and they have been so chill for years. It has been legal for 1.5 years but I've been picking up with no issues for 4 years form our airport.


It's a hub not a final destination










Also.... it's not in the PRC and thus doesn't enjoy our sort of heavy-handed oppressive over-regulation


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

DrivingForYou
Don't waste your time with these explaining & repeating this very rudimentary concept that not *ALL* markets operate in the same fashion. IQ levels are at all-time lows in this day & age.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, as I have learned recently, Uber does not care if you are a complete professional and providing excellent service. They simply consider drivers to be meat puppets, easily replaced by any other warm body. They don't care if you've been an excellent brand ambassador. You are just a bug in their eyes.
> 
> I have now discussed the issues of LAX deactivation both with in person and text support, and also with several drivers, and have been able to determine some of the various secret rules, and will also discuss many seemingly innocent activities that will trigger flags that lead to deactivation, either at the airport, instant pay, or complete deactivation.
> 
> ...


Damn, guess I'll be deactivated soon, cuz I do all of the above. Screw Uber though cuz I'll just go to there competition & do the same thing, until they raise there rates.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Adieu said:


> PSSST...
> 
> Top secret confidential info, your eyes only!!!!
> 
> Uber.has.NOT.made.a.single.cent.of.profit.....EVER!!!!


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo.../23/the-amazon-era-no-profits-no-problem/amp/

Psst neither did amazon


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> It's also not true. Drivers who accept more pings have more pings and people have a natural confirmation bias. If you are in a "high value" area and only accept 6 pings and complete 6 rides but make the same revenue as the guy who drives around willy-nilly but has accepted 35(!) pings, the "supervisor" thinks the other guy is winning. And he has a vested interest in telling that story without mentioning the inconvenient facts of your situation, mainly that not only did you do fewer rides, but that you made more money, both revenue and profit. Ten rides at 3.50 is not worth more than one ride at 20.00, but for UBER it is so they tell the ant that 35 is greater than 20 and "pay no attention to the expenses behind the curtain".


Yup...did $690 on 4 rides last week...I just find it interesting that the Uber guy said that.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

nick caronn said:


> Its funny, because here in Atlanta, Heartsfield Jackson is actually the buisiest airport in the world, WAY more flights then LAX and they have been so chill for years. It has been legal for 1.5 years but I've been picking up with no issues for 4 years form our airport.


LAX is busier than Atlanta in terms of ground transportation - LAX is the world's busiest origin/destination airport. Atlanta is anhub, and tons of connecting flights.

Regardless, the LAX uber airport operations group are hard core on these issues, and totally unfriendly. Los Angeles hub support is downright rude and unhelpful.

Part of what happened here is a series of expose by channel 2 news that really put Uber in a bad light at LAX...



Steve appleby said:


> im in the Baltimore area and i haven't experienced any of those things. i don't get surge where i live at but i make plenty of money on base rides.(so i really don't care about surge) ive never been kicked off for not accepting rides. think about it, uber would have to deactivate almost all its drivers for the things mentioned in the OP. we've all done them at some point. uber needs drivers, BAD. if they keep kicking people off the platform they wont make any money. (lol) and with the background checks getting more and more stricter, uber will cut about a quarter of its drivers because they cant pass a background check.


You're in Baltimore. Not only do you have a base fare, your mileage rate is 35% higher than Los Angeles. In LA we have no base fare, and a much lower per mile rate.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> You just earned yourself a follower!


Should I be afraid


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Should I be afraid


You're clearly not fit to be a driver, that's for sure.

I give that clown 30 days to change his tune or wash out completely. I'll be there gloating when he does.


----------

